
Why conspiracy theories are getting more absurd and harder to refute - smacktoward
https://www.vox.com/2019/4/11/18291061/conspiracy-theories-trump-qanon-pizzagate-nancy-rosenblum
======
sarcasmatwork
Please stop posting junk from vox....

